# Website/Company Logo



## SilverLightning (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm looking to begin creating some indie games. I'll be making different varieties of games, the details of which I haven't finalized yet. I plan on getting a website up and running to support these games, and that's where I need your help. I'm looking for someone to create a logo for me. My "company" name is ThunderStruck Games, and I'd like the logo to reflect that.

What I'm looking for:

• A logo that includes the name "ThunderStruck Games"
• References the "Thunderstruck" idea.. Clouds, lightning, etc.

In my head, I visualize a cloud in the background with a lightning bolt foreground. Overlapping that, the text "ThunderStruck Games".

Thank you in advance for any interest/submissions. If you have any questions, please post them. I'll do my best to respond as soon as I see them.

Thanks again,
Silver


(Note: I'm not making these games for profit, this is entirely a hobby. As such, I cannot offer payment for your work. However, I will give you credit on the website and include your name in every game Readme.txt as Logo Developer. If my stance changes and I sell my work, I have no problem paying you for your work.)


----------



## Forstride (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmm, I'll give it a shot.  I just made a new logo for my "fake" indie game company (See sig), so I'm in the mood to do some more graphical work.


----------



## SilverLightning (Apr 18, 2012)

I like your sig, I look forward to seeing what you come up with!
Thanks again in advance, and if you have any questions, just ask.
-Silver.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 18, 2012)

How's this look?



Spoiler












Nothing too fancy...Lightning isn't exactly the best for sophisticated design...I'll try it with the cloud next, but I personally think it would look better without one.


----------



## SilverLightning (Apr 18, 2012)

That looks really good! If its not too much trouble, I'd like to see one with a cloud too, just to give me some options and to compare.
Do you mind if I edit that one you posted? Once I'm done, I can post my variation. I just wanted to make sure you were alright with that.

Thanks for the quick responses, 
-Silver.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 18, 2012)

How's this?


----------



## SilverLightning (Apr 18, 2012)

That's exactly how I envisioned it! That's amazing. Could you change the text to a darker color though? If you prefer, I can edit that myself.
Thanks so much,
-Silver


----------



## Forstride (Apr 19, 2012)

Alright, how about now?


----------



## SilverLightning (Apr 19, 2012)

I do like that, however I have a "minor" vision problem that causes me to have a hard time reading certain colors when they overlap similar colors. Would you mind making the text even darker, perhaps black? 

I appreciate your work, thank you very much once again.
-Silver.

Oh, and what software are you using to create this logo (or your sig)?


----------



## Forstride (Apr 19, 2012)

SilverLightning said:


> I do like that, however I have a "minor" vision problem that causes me to have a hard time reading certain colors when they overlap similar colors. Would you mind making the text even darker, perhaps black?
> 
> I appreciate your work, thank you very much once again.
> -Silver.
> ...


Alright, how about this?



Spoiler











And thanks!  I used Photoshop CS5 for them.


----------



## SilverLightning (Apr 19, 2012)

Absolutely perfect. I'll be sure to use that logo! Thanks for putting up with my constant nagging 

I'll be sure to credit you on my site, thanks a lot.
-Silver


----------



## Forstride (Apr 19, 2012)

No problem!


----------



## Supernova741 (Apr 21, 2012)

i also found the last one the best.


----------



## The Milkman (May 4, 2012)

Wait...so did you even develop any games yet?


----------

